

The EU has a plan to break up Google - robhodge
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/21/7260625/the-eu-has-a-plan-to-break-up-google

======
ChaoticGood
Governments shouldn't attempt to solve technical problems. Governments should
provide an equal playing field for it's citizens.

Google is operating on a level playing field. It just Google competition is
not willing to take the risk to run the proverbial ball of innovation into a
new uncharted territories of the search game.

Who is to say governments themselves are not monopolies that could use some
form of healthy competition. I would love to replace my congress
representative an incumbent of 20 years with a more efficient direct democracy
app.

~~~
ChaoticGood
Of course said theoretical voting app as mention above would have to be voted
in before people could use it. Think somewhere in the states recently there
was a campaign to elect representative that would be informed how to vote by
people who would use a twitter like system to interface with the politician.
Thus adding more a scientific consensus to form with the aid of direct
democracy.

------
valarauca1
>As Financial Times notes, the European parliament has no authority to force
the break up of a company like Google.

Also I just want to point out that ~90% of Googles profit comes from adwords
in search. So if you separate its services to different companies they'll just
individually fail.

Also part of the reason search is so good, is that it can mine data from Docs,
Drive, Youtube, Plus, Mail, etc.

I don't think EU understands Google's business model. But politicians not
understanding tech is this decade in a nutshell.

------
joshstrange
Real article:
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/617568ea-71a1-11e4-9048-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/617568ea-71a1-11e4-9048-00144feabdc0.html)
(Warning: Paywal)

This article has very little (read: no) content

------
mikebay
Google is evil

